# My LT35



## cooljules (Aug 22, 2011)

Now tax, mot'd n insured.

previous owner did the DIY inside, i dont like it so over winter will put the kitchen sink, cooker along a side wall, not directly to the left as you get inside the sliding door as i want to cut out a walk through to the cab.

pop in a little toilet cuboard and a shower that comes outside.   roof rack, ladder.  

will be using it this weekend at Matlock with the dogs and a mate







more fotos here


campervan pictures by mrcooljules - Photobucket


----------



## Bayleaf (Feb 15, 2012)

Really nice LT how is work progressing , love to see more pics ,where did you get that nick nack tray for the engine cover  - I must have one !


----------



## n brown (Feb 15, 2012)

good base vehicle with some of the stuff you needto fit out to suit you


----------



## cooljules (Feb 15, 2012)

hi. Thanks. i did the interior, ideal for a single guy and his dog to go around Europe, storage space etc etc but now im engaged its not really usable for 2 people and 2 dogs, so in the spring i will work on it again on the inside, got a better fridge, cooker and oven to fit.   Had to use it as our daily transport since the car broke down (the old red BMW in the background).  it runs nice on veg oil mixed with a little petrol.

The cover came with it, no idea where the tray came from.  its great though, can keep cigs etc next to me without losing them and pick em up without looking.

I swopped it, i had a very rare 6 wheels Starcraft camper made by Ford, but i was seriously ill in 08, so put it on ebay, and the VW's owner, who had the Starcraft many years ago wanted it, so we swopped.  i had the VW stood on my drive for 15 months without turning it over.  it fired up, and i took it for the MOT to see how bad it was.................. it wasnt 

my dogs loved it, weekends away to Derbyshire but it needs more comfort for my GF, like heating, electric, propper toilet etc


----------



## Firefox (Feb 15, 2012)

What is the yellow thing for? ... nobody is going to nick it :raofl:

But seriously, I like the interior, and even a little serving hatch to pass coffee to the driver!

Post some more photos so we can see how it come along.


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 15, 2012)

Bayleaf said:


> Really nice LT how is work progressing , love to see more pics ,where did you get that nick nack tray for the engine cover  - I must have one !



try ikea kitchen drawer trays driil through and fix


----------



## cooljules (Feb 15, 2012)

will pop some fotos up over the weekend, the wheelclamp i got off freecycle, its more of a quick deterant that anything, but owts better than nowt.

cant wait to start using it in a couple of months.  getting out for the weekends with Kaye, doing little things once got the basic layout sorted.   

i took it out in the snow and ice other week, it wasnt great but wasnt that bad either.


----------

